# New Toy



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I made the drive this weekend out to Hondo, TX to pick up this 26" RBI Hawk scrollsaw...MAN is this thing nice! I really like it!



















After we left Hondo we drove out to see some a buddy that lives in Kerrville. My buddy owns a sign shop so he let me rummage through his shop for some wood. He gave me several pieces of redwood, cypress, cedar and some other stuff I can't remember.

He gave me this HUGE piece of Cypress, I have no idea what I am going to do with it! *Hopefully some of you can make some suggestions on what I can build with it????*


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Terry,

I see a couple of leaves on your clean garage floor. (LOL)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Terry I will try to remember to bring a chunk of the china berry for you to the show Friday.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice saw Terry. Congrats on getting it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Eugene--- I seen them already, I swept up the shop before I came in the house 

Bobby ---- Thanks, I'd like to try some of that China Berry

Hooked ---- Thanks for the compliments

I'm going to throw a couple of pieces of pecan in the truck and bring to the show to give to whoever wants some.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

your garage is entirely too clean

please come make mine look like that


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Cypress ???...plane 'er down and have the "Biggest Dam n Poker Table in Texas"..lol

Really like your idea of using rod holders for woodworking tools..Cool

That clean garage ?...embarrasing to the rest of us.. LOL

Still trying to make WW Show but the tail end of this week is 'check out' time at my home-away-from-home...Thank God !!!!..gotta play it by ear...

P.S...neat new toy, Terry.

Jim


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wood*

That piece of wood is so big it looks like it is "photoshoped" LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> your garage is entirely too clean
> 
> please come make mine look like that


LOL...You know what? I have often told my wife that I would enjoy cleaning/organizing other folk's garage (for a fee of course). When I go to a friends house that has a messy unorganized garage I always want to get in there in straighten it up  I suppose I am sick in the head 

By the way, that is just the shop (3rd garage). The 2 car garage actually has two vehicles in it 

Buckshot- I promise it's not photoshopped, it's pretty big. Unfortunately the thickness is not consistant...it get pretty thin out towards that point.

Tortuga---Put your wife in a wheel chair and we can wheel her around the show


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you actually put vehicles in your garage?

blashpemy I tell ya!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> you actually put vehicles in your garage?
> 
> blashpemy I tell ya!


LOL...Yeah, I know...I'm just not quite right


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice, I really want one of those so I can make my own diving lips out of stainless steel for plugs, I need a scroll saw and a small metyal brake.
Very nice trodery!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Surf Hunter said:


> Very nice, I really want one of those so I can make my own diving lips out of stainless steel for plugs, I need a scroll saw and a small metyal brake.
> Very nice trodery!


Sur Hunter---you are most welcome to come by the house and use the saw. I'm also pretty sure that my wife has a small metal brake that you could use as well. Just let me know.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL...You know what? I have often told my wife that I would enjoy cleaning/organizing other folk's garage (for a fee of course). When I go to a friends house that has a messy unorganized garage I always want to get in there in straighten it up  I suppose I am sick in the head
> 
> Terry, UHH when are you coming over to help out my garage? You have " FREE INVITE" to come and organize.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Angler 1 said:


> trodery said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...You know what? I have often told my wife that I would enjoy cleaning/organizing other folk's garage (for a fee of course). When I go to a friends house that has a messy unorganized garage I always want to get in there in straighten it up  I suppose I am sick in the head
> ...


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

here is a tip for working on your new scroll saw, and you may have seen this if you went to the woodworking show. On my delta I have a piece of 4"x4" wood under the rear legs this tips the table up towards you an makes it easier to see, i tried pieces of different thickness until i got what i wanted, then cut 2 pieces of the 4x4, 

Thats good looking piece of equip, hope that you get lots of use out of it.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

trodery said:


> Sur Hunter---you are most welcome to come by the house and use the saw. I'm also pretty sure that my wife has a small metal brake that you could use as well. Just let me know.


Thanks trodery, another fine example of the quality of folks on this site.
I would love to take you up on the offer, but since I live 2100 miles away, it may take some time to get there.
Actually, i want to buy the stuff, I think my wife would appreciate a scroll saw for a present more than anything else!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang Trog, you even have pictures on your garage wall. Mine has everything I own hanging on nails on unfinished stud walls. Do sweep floors, sometimes. Great looking garage. Greenie for anyone that keeps things that clean and organized. Nope, sorry, I gave it too often and won't let me. Tried anyway. I do clean many times during process of turning as hate to have all them shavings on floor or on table when working. Keep shop vac handy during process.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Slip..you gotta try one of them Jet (or prolly any brand) vacumn machines with a hood over your turning work..Don't cost much and they will suck up 95 percent of those shavings and dust...lots easier than the shop vac..Cannot believe I wasted so much time cleaning up before I finally sprung for one..Cuts my time in half for turning just not having to clean up after each session..

As to 'garage decorating'...afraid I'm in your class. Nails hammered in everywhere with anything and everything hanging on the walls... Sure wish I was a neat-freak like Trog but it ain't gonna happen...LOL

Jim


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Surf Hunter...sorry buddy, I didn't realize you were in California (my son lives out there too)

Slip Knot - We downsized from a much bigger house and ended up not having enough walls for all the pictures we had, I gave a bunch away, took some and put in other peoples offices at work and hung some in the garage.

Tortuga - I been thinking about a dust collector, I'm going to wait a while longer to make sure I keep the lathe. I'm getting a bit discouraged with it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Trod, don't give up yet. As your skill level goes up, it becomes much more fun. Try some pens, they are great to make and very fast results. After a while, you then want to progress to harder items. Turning however may not be for everyone, but it is a great stress relief and depending on item turning, some give quick final results unlike other woodworking items. I used to own a small cabinet shop and was fun for a while, but as business grew, it became work and no longer a joy. I gave it up and do woodworking for myself. Did cabinets in mid 80s and not much money in it either, nowadays however, it is frightening to hear cabinet prices. Built my own a few years ago and cabinets are stressful in themsleves as all must fit perfect, like a puzzle. One section not perfect, nothing fits. Always on my mind during whole process. Turning is fun and objects made or for pleasure and fun to give away also. 

Tort, may try one of them vac systems someday. Had one years ago in cabinet shop and was great, but now just hobby and just about run out of room for more tools as still have most of my cabinet tools and they take up lots of room. Without a shop (work out of garage), takes most of the fun out of woodworking by having to move tools around to work, but with lathe, it takes up little room and fun to use. When I get a place to work someday maybe again, would like a large lathe like Galvbay, but just don't know about that expense. Thanks and may look harder into a small vac system if they work that well with a lathe.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You guys and those clean shops! I hope Karen doesn't see that clean garage or she will have me sweeping mine everyday! Good looking shop there!! jg


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Tortuga - I been thinking about a dust collector, I'm going to wait a while longer to make sure I keep the lathe. I'm getting a bit discouraged with it.


let me know when you dont' want it anymore.....I've got two wood turners in my house now...... lol


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah Trod, like the others said, don't get disouraged, heck, I never tunred and thing and my wife had to show me how to use a lathe, talk about humbling:spineyes: 


And yeah, your garage is spotless, this is what ours looks like, if Shannon saw this picture she would kill me for postiing it


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I have tried pens...don't care much for that. I have lots of success with the bottle stoppers. The things I really wanted to try were vases, hollow forms and bowls, the bigger the better. I'm going to keep it a while longer and see how much I progress (or digress) before I get rid of it.

Thanks for the encouragment!


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Surf hunter, if you don't mind my asking, where did you get that stand your lathe is on. Thanks.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

HStewart said:


> Surf hunter, if you don't mind my asking, where did you get that stand your lathe is on. Thanks.


I got it from Penn State Industries, the place i got the lathe from. Here is a link to the stand:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lvstand.html


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Trodery, vases and other hollow vessels are my favorite also. I aim now to see just how thin I can get them without going deeper than the vessel itself and yet still just thick enough to not be able to make a depression by touching it. I aim for around 1/16 to 1/8 " thick. Don't know why, but if it is very lightweight and still have a good shape, it makes me proud of making the vessel. Takes practice, but not really that difficult. I do them using calipers to measure but as I progress to larger projects, would like to get one of them Gorgenson or one like what is on other link put up today. They are fairly quick to make and then soad, dry and put finish on and put in curio cabinet or give away. Every one I make, the wife hates to see them go away.


----------



## HStewart (May 20, 2005)

Surf Hunter, thanks. I have that same lathe and ordered it from PSI.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OK...I think I want to sell this scroll saw, anybody here want it before I put it up on craigslist?

I have used it exactly one time since I bought it!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the chuckle this morning Terry..........

I'll be giving you a holler later (finally) about the wood.

Bob


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the chuckle this morning Terry..........
> 
> I'll be giving you a holler later (finally) about the wood.
> 
> Bob


LOL...I told ya'll I had a short attention span 

I sold it already, I put it up on the sawmill creek website and sold it in about 10 minutes.

The lathe and the bandsaw may be the next victims! 

Holler at me when you want to come get that wood...713-539-0918


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You going out of business Trog? Maybe just going all out and getting bigger tools?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

slip knot said:


> You going out of business Trog? Maybe just going all out and getting bigger tools?


LOL...You never know about me!

Heck, even I don't know me


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Terry,,,have you ever thought about getting some professional assistance with your "Attention Span Deficit"...LOL...You remind me too much about ME..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

a vase is on my list of the next things to try...but I have a big list. I just want to get all the finer details worked out before making the next jump. Baby steps for me and have fun along the way.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Terry,,,have you ever thought about getting some professional assistance with your "Attention Span Deficit"...LOL...You remind me too much about ME..


I have  But I quit taking Ritalin about 4-5 years ago. Folks sure looked at me funny getting Ritali prescriptions filled at my age


----------

